# The Old Schoolhouse, Aug 2015



## mookster (Aug 20, 2015)

It's been a while since I brought something new from my home county to the table as Oxfordshire really is a no mans land of abandonments now that RAF Upper Heyford, RAF Bicester, the Water Eaton Grain Silo and various other places have gone.

I was tipped off about this place by an old friend who spotted it whilst out on a club cycle ride a few weeks back and I put it on my to do list not knowing what to expect. I managed to drag Landie Man along for a look and was pleasantly surprised, as it was obvious from the outset that nobody had ventured inside for quite some time. It was nice to see something where, bar a few broken windows, 99% of the decay was natural with absolutely zero graffiti. I guess that is the payoff for it being in a small village in the middle of nowheresville. The outside is almost completely covered by ivy and brambles and other climbing plants but there were enough holes in the roof to make the light inside beautiful.

I don't know how long it has been empty, in fact I can't find any information about it on the internet at all but at a guess I would say at least two decades. It's not big, as is the case with all schoolhouses - the space is limited to one big classroom in a later extension, a small hall/other classroom and the kitchen/toilet areas but it definitely has character.








































































Thanks for looking, more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/albums/72157655193933634 ​


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 20, 2015)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Rubex (Aug 20, 2015)

What a cool place to explore mookster! Great photos


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 20, 2015)

A perfect example of advanced dereliction. Must have been a small community schoolhouse. Good photos.


----------



## smiler (Aug 20, 2015)

You made good use of the natural lighting Mook, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 22, 2015)

Brilliant images.


----------



## TheUrbexPhantom (Aug 22, 2015)

Great building! Great pictures!!


----------



## Urban Girl (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice set of photos!!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 27, 2015)

Nice shots! Ah how I miss the old grain Silo!!


----------



## jwebbr (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi there, I'm in my third year of university and I'm doing a project about decaying buildings. Would it be possible for you to tell me the location of this school house?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 4, 2015)

jwebbr;316581Would it be possible for you to tell me the location of this school house?[/QUOTE said:


> Giving locations is a bit of a No! No! on here - quite rightly so in my opinion. However, given the fact that you have the County and its location is in a small village, the use of relevant OS Maps of the 60's/70's and pertinent County Records will allow you to find the place quite easily.


----------



## krela (Dec 4, 2015)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Giving locations is a bit of a No! No! on here - quite rightly so in my opinion.



As is asking for location details... I'll let it slide this time seeing as Dirus has given you a useful answer but please re-read the forum rules jwebbr.


----------



## mookster (Dec 4, 2015)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Giving locations is a bit of a No! No! on here - quite rightly so in my opinion. However, given the fact that you have the County and its location is in a small village, the use of relevant OS Maps of the 60's/70's and pertinent County Records will allow you to find the place quite easily.



There is little to nothing at all out there about this place, I didn't even know what it was until I stepped foot in it. Can't even find a passing reference to it anywhere.

I'll give the asker a clue though...it's not Shirburn.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Dec 4, 2015)

Great photos and really like the last pic well done!


----------

